
Solar power system that works at night a renewable energy game-changer - howard941
https://research.curtin.edu.au/story/solar-power-system-that-works-at-night-a-renewable-energy-game-changer/
======
cjbenedikt
The sterling dish isn't exactly new. Was first introduced and patented by a
German company "Sunmachine" in the '90s. And why not store the energy in
hydrogen right away?

